# Help in buying tools!



## Golficeman (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm not new to woodworking, but I am looking to purchase a scroll saw and drill press without breaking the budget. I dont use them all the time, but I do find the need for them the more I work with wood. I am a hobbyist who builds cabinets and tables also.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

With the economy what it is at this time, the
first place I would go is the pawn shops.

The ones here have a lot of scroll saws right
now.

Size of drill press? Again, pawn shops, and Lowes
and Harbor Freight have some decent ones that
will do the job.

Harbor Freight has theirs on sale right now for
$39.95. I may pick up one just to have a spare
for different set ups.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

When buying a scroll saw, a less expensive model may do if you don't use it all the time, but you should change the blades in the demo model or something before you buy. If changing the blades is a hassle, you probably won't like the saw very long. 

I think just about everything takes pinless blades these days, but don't buy an older model that doesn't take them. Too much trouble.

I've only recently got into scrolling, but I did a lot of research before starting. If it's something you're going to get hooked on, you'll want a nice saw like the DW788 at about $400-$450 new.

Rob


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Golf: in my humble opinion, for a drill press, you can't go wrong with this unit: http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/5-Speed-Floor-Radial-Drill-Press/G7946

It is a radial head design, which means the whole chuck assembly, motor and belts rotate either side of vertical, about 75 degrees. The versatility of this unit is incredible, especially for the cost. The also make a bench-top version, here http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/5-Speed-Floor-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945 

hope this helps some in your choices.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Keep a look out in the salvation army or goodwill shops. I picked up a grizzly G1022Z tablesaw, Dewalt scroll saw with stand, and a makita miter saw for $350. The TS needed a new motor, the scroll saw needed a new light and had some blood stains on the table, and the miter saw was perfect. Guess they cut the hell out of themself and gave up woodworking. Check out yard sales. Craigslist.As for DP I got a Hitachi B13F Bench Top and love it. Got it from the clearance rack at Lowes for $50. Keep your eyes open and you will find exactly what you want.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Golficeman said:


> I am looking to purchase a scroll saw and drill press without breaking the budget. Thanks, Kevin


Golficeman I am not sure where you live but I have a scroll saw sitting in my tool shed I have been trying to move for a freind. She lost her husband last year and asked to sell all his tools for her. if you are interested send me a private message and I will take a picture and get you the information. Handy


----------

